# Favorite Cheeses for Mac'n'cheese..



## Rocklobster (Oct 7, 2018)

Mac and cheese is a personal thing..like a pizza, or a burger, everybody likes it their way..what is the cheese or the cheeses you like in your mac? And, other ingredients? Bacon? Ham? Lobster?..

I'm a traditionalist so I'd go with cheddar, onions, bacon..if I had to pick..I have made it a zillion ways over the years but that's the classic one for me.
How about you?


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 7, 2018)

For run-of-the-mill, everyday mac'n cheese I usually put in chopped cooked bacon and fried onions, mushrooms saute'd in butter, frozen peas, the odd left-over cooked sausage skinned and cut into chunks - in fact, whatever I might have in the 'fridge (but not necessarily all at once!). I like a layer of sliced tomatoes on top under a scattering of cheese-y breadcrumbs. 

I'm not absolutely convinced of the place of lobster in mac'n cheese.


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 7, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> I'm not absolutely convinced of the place of lobster in mac'n cheese.


Yeah..I think they are just trying to elevate it's lowly stature by adding a luxurious ingredient like lobster..Now that it's been played to death with all of the hipster trends, we can go back to having good 'ol mac and cheese..


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 7, 2018)

Now you've done it, Rock Lobster! I was just going to have a sandwich for "dinner" tonight but now I've got to go and make myself some mac'n'cheese!

S'all your fault....


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2018)

Mac and cheese is all about the cheese. every palate differs in the level of sharpness for the cheese. Some use extra sharp cheddar, bleu cheese, etc. for that sharp bite. I am not a fan.

I use a reasonably sharp cheddar. I often add bacon, Tabasco and other seasonings.


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 7, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> Now you've done it, Rock Lobster! I was just going to have a sandwich for "dinner" tonight but now I've got to go and make myself some mac'n'cheese!
> 
> S'all your fault....


Yeah..I did it on poipus...enjoy!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm not a huge fan of Mac N Cheese, but when I do make it, I add a can of fire roasted diced tomatoes and some diced ham with a golden baked buttered panko topping.
Now that's good.


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 7, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Mac N Cheese, but when I do make it, I add a can of fire roasted diced tomatoes and some diced ham with a golden baked buttered panko topping.
> Now that's good.


I only make it at home a couple times a year..I make it every week for our freezer section at the deli..there I only use a cheddar cheese sauce..keep it simple for the general public..I make it runny so by the time it is frozen and reheated, it is still moist and gooey..


----------



## blissful (Oct 7, 2018)

Rocklobster--good tip on making it more runny so it is more moist later. 



I use whatever cheese I have in the fridge, so usually around 4 kinds, parm, motz, cheddar, some kind of swiss.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 7, 2018)

I guess I'm about the only one who doesn't add anything to mac and cheese, other than maybe a bread crumb topping run toasted under the broiler at the last minute.  Like others have said, I only make it maybe once or twice a year.  It's usually a side to sliced ham and broccoli. 

My fave cheese combo is a combination of smoked gouda, cheddar, and Monterey jack.  I tried that combo quite by accident several years ago and have stuck to it ever since.  The smoked gouda is wonderful with mac and cheese, as long as it's only about a third or so of the cheese combo so it doesn't overpower.  Delicious! 

Now I am craving mac and cheese.


----------



## Addie (Oct 7, 2018)

As the kids were growing up, mac and cheese was always a favorite. But to stretch it further, I would add a small can of diced tomatoes. The juice from the can along with the milk made the cheese go further also. Sharp Cheddar was my usual cheese of choice.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 7, 2018)

I have always loved mac and cheese of all kinds. But believe it or not I have been loving vegan ones recently. Had a great one in NY made from sweet potato. This one in New Orleans was amazing squash sauce, pea, mushroom, tomato, cashew-chorizo crumble.


----------



## jabbur (Oct 7, 2018)

I use cream cheese and a sharp cheddar. If I have it, I'll add Swiss. I've also been know to add some Velveeta for the creaminess.  I'll add bits of whatever I have on hand too.  Seasoned salt is the the only seasoning for a side dish. If I want to up it to a main dish, I'll add some browned ground beef and lemon pepper.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 7, 2018)

I also rarely make M&C. I have to confess that one of the few processed foods I eat on a somewhat regular basis is _Stouffer's_ Mac and Cheese. I like it!  I often add bacon and/or veggies to it, to make it more of a meal. Bacon, broccoli and cauliflower are good with it. 

Anyone else remember as young adults surviving until payday on Ramen and Kraft Mac and Cheese? It was around fifty-cents a box when I was in college. 

CD


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 7, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Mac N Cheese, but when I do make it, I add a can of fire roasted diced tomatoes and some diced ham with a golden baked buttered panko topping.
> Now that's good.


Yes, if it's just pasta and cheese sauce it's a bit boring. Your mention of roasted tomatoes just reminded me that I have a jar of roasted red (bell) peppers in the cupboard. I might put one or two of those in my next mac & cheese.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 7, 2018)

powerplantop said:


> I have always loved mac and cheese of all kinds. But believe it or not I have been loving vegan ones recently. Had a great one in NY made from sweet potato. This one in New Orleans was amazing squash sauce, pea, mushroom, tomato, cashew-chorizo crumble.



I have vegan friends so I often buy "cow-free" cheese when they are visiting. Can't say I'm very taken with it myself. Will try mac 'n' vegan cheese, though, in anticipation of their next visit. Do you use the same melting technique with the vegan stuff as with ordinary cheddar, etc?

And which "non-cow" milk do you prefer for the sauce (please don't say soya milk. 
I don't like it.)


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 7, 2018)

powerplantop said:


> I have always loved mac and cheese of all kinds. But believe it or not I have been loving vegan ones recently. Had a great one in NY made from sweet potato. This one in New Orleans was amazing squash sauce, pea, mushroom, tomato, cashew-chorizo crumble.


 
Wow, that looks and sounds sooo good!


----------



## JustJoel (Oct 7, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> I have vegan friends so I often buy "cow-free" cheese when they are visiting. Can't say I'm very taken with it myself. Will try mac 'n' vegan cheese, though, in anticipation of their next visit. Do you use the same melting technique with the vegan stuff as with ordinary cheddar, etc?
> 
> And which "non-cow" milk do you prefer for the sauce (please don't say soya milk.
> I don't like it.)


Don’t know anything about vegan “cheese.” But for the sauce, you might want to try a nut cream sauce. I like cashew: soak a cup or two of cashews overnight, drain them and then process them with water. I also like to add some lemon juice, salt, and roasted garlic. It’s very tasty, and a little reminiscent of cheese. Initially, make it thick, you can thin it as necessary by adding more water.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 8, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> I guess I'm about the only one who doesn't add anything to mac and cheese, other than maybe a bread crumb topping run toasted under the broiler at the last minute.  Like others have said, I only make it maybe once or twice a year.  It's usually a side to sliced ham and broccoli.
> 
> My fave cheese combo is a combination of smoked gouda, cheddar, and Monterey jack.  I tried that combo quite by accident several years ago and have stuck to it ever since.  The smoked gouda is wonderful with mac and cheese, as long as it's only about a third or so of the cheese combo so it doesn't overpower.  Delicious!
> 
> Now I am craving mac and cheese.



+1  I too am a purest, only pasta (kind depends on what I have at the time, and my mood), cheese sauce, and at the most, a panko breadcrumb topping.   Where I put my effort in is the cheese sauce ingredients.  I cook the pasta to al dente, state, and set aside.  While the pasta is cooking, I heat cream and milk until it just starts to simmer.  I finely grate sharp, at least 3 year aged white cheddar, and mild white colby.  If I happen to have it, extra sharp pinconing is ownderful to shred and add.  I remove the heated cream/milk mixture from the heat and slowly add the cheese while stirring until it's all smooth and the right viscosity.  At this point, I might add a little good mustard.  Add the pasta to the sauce and put into a casserole dish.  Top with breadcrumbs and bake until the breadcrumbs are toasted.

My parennts were children during the Great Depression and had government provided american cheese widely available and cheep.  Most people I know who lived during that time period prefer mac and cheese made with that cheese.

Sometimes, because it has emulsifiers in it, I'll add a little Velveeta to make the sauce very sooth.  To me though, that's cheating.  It's better to just make the sauce right and not overheat, and break the sauce.

You can also take that sauce and change the cheese varieties to make a number of sauces for dishes like chicken paresano, alfredo, cheese soup, nachos, etc.

If you combine sharp cheddar, a good, strong swiss, and Monterey Jack, together with the right temperature milk, oh and don't forget salt, you get something close to Velveeta.

Ok, now you know why BT tagged me with my DC moniker - Chief Longwind.

Seeeeeeya Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## rodentraiser (Oct 8, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I also rarely make M&C. I have to confess that one of the few processed foods I eat on a somewhat regular basis is _Stouffer's_ Mac and Cheese. I like it!  I often add bacon and/or veggies to it, to make it more of a meal. Bacon, broccoli and cauliflower are good with it.
> 
> Anyone else remember as young adults surviving until payday on Ramen and Kraft Mac and Cheese? It was around fifty-cents a box when I was in college.
> 
> CD




I just bought a box of Stouffer's white cheddar mac and cheese. Haven't tried it yet.

I remember Golden Grain mac and cheese. All you added to that was water and it was delicious.




Rocklobster said:


> Yeah..I  think they are just trying to elevate it's lowly stature by adding a  luxurious ingredient like lobster..Now that it's been played to death  with all of the hipster trends, we can go back to having good 'ol mac  and cheese..



Did you know lobster was once so plentiful on the East Coast it was referred to as "poor man's food"?


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 8, 2018)

rodentraiser said:


> I just bought a box of Stouffer's white cheddar mac and cheese. Haven't tried it yet.
> 
> I remember Golden Grain mac and cheese. All you added to that was water and it was delicious.
> 
> ...




Yes..bottom feeders..some people still won't touch it because they think it is dirty..I like the tails, and claws..the other stuff is not worth it IMHO, also it isn't readily available around here..freezer burnt tails and whole cooked..not my bag, man..


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 8, 2018)

I make an "odds and ends of cheese from the freezer" MAC, but the cheeses are different every time.  I just taste the cheese sauce as I go along until I get something that tastes good.  I always have some cheddar and mozzarella in the mix though.  



Mac and cheese My Way, which is a recipe from Jan Birnbaum uses fontina, extra-sharp cheddar and a little parm, plus tasso and shrimp and spinach.  Yummy.  



Kasespaetzle uses gruyere and emmental, plus speck (or bacon) and caramelized onions. 



Crawfish mac and cheese uses gruyere and fontina, plus a little truffle oil or butter (and I make my own out of end pieces of truffles when we get them).


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 8, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> Mac and cheese My Way, which is a recipe from Jan Birnbaum uses fontina, extra-sharp cheddar and a little parm, plus tasso and shrimp and spinach.  Yummy.
> 
> 
> .




I made this recipe when you mentioned it some time ago and it was the *BEST *mac and cheese I've ever eaten! I used bacon, and here's the recipe I followed exactly. I really must do it again soon. 

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/macaroni-and-cheese-my-way-recipe-1915974


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 8, 2018)

I have  tried brie, goat cheese, kraft cheese and ton more and it doesnt taste good any way.


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 8, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I made this recipe when you mentioned it some time ago and it was the *BEST *mac and cheese I've ever eaten! I used bacon, and here's the recipe I followed exactly. I really must do it again soon.
> 
> https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/macaroni-and-cheese-my-way-recipe-1915974



KEWL!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 8, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> I make an "odds and ends of cheese from the freezer" MAC, but the cheeses are different every time...


This is my general approach. I make mac-and-cheese when I need to clean up bits of cheese. Sometimes it's what's for dinner (along with a salad), sometimes it's a side dish for something like ham. Rarely do I first plan on making mac and cheese and then go out to buy cheese for it. I do try, however, to have smoked Gouda on hand for it, since some of it in the mix gives the dish that special touch. 

If I feel like taking the time, I'll saute up some chopped sweet onion in the butter before I continue making the sauce. Otherwise it's just some pasta shape, and cheese. Rather than elbow macaroni, I prefer farfalle, radiatore, or campanelle pastas. All of those nooks and crannies with sauce clinging to them...


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 9, 2018)

I don't often eat mac and cheese.. I like it with just mac and cheeses.. No other stuff in it..


If it sounds good in a restaurant, I will ask whats in it.. If just mac and cheeses, I will order it and, usually like it..


Ross


----------



## jennyema (Oct 9, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Mac and cheese is all about the cheese. every palate differs in the level of sharpness for the cheese. Some use extra sharp cheddar, bleu cheese, etc. for that sharp bite. I am not a fan.
> 
> I use a reasonably sharp cheddar. I often add bacon, Tabasco and other seasonings.




Its all about the cheese, for sure.

I often use maninly a mixture of gruyere and Prairie Breeze cheddar -- the same mixture I use for gougeres.


For mac and cheese, I might also add in some cheese scraps and  a little Velveeta because it smooths out the sauce without adding any taste.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 9, 2018)

jennyema said:


> ...a little Velveeta because it smooths out the sauce without adding any taste.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 10, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> I have vegan friends so I often buy "cow-free" cheese when they are visiting. Can't say I'm very taken with it myself. Will try mac 'n' vegan cheese, though, in anticipation of their next visit. Do you use the same melting technique with the vegan stuff as with ordinary cheddar, etc?
> 
> And which "non-cow" milk do you prefer for the sauce (please don't say soya milk.
> I don't like it.)



I am not a fan of most ready made vegan cheeses but I like this recipe Dairy Free Sweet Potato Mac and “Cheese”


----------



## Janet H (Oct 10, 2018)

I love mac n cheese!  I prefer it creamy with a tangy punch... so usually cheddars, a little Parmesan along with a little mustard added along with the cheese.  Adding sundried tomatoes and artichoke hearts to the bake makes it just about perfect.  The perfect version include a cornflake crumble on the top browned just before serving.


----------

